# Worldmark by owners



## Tacoma (Feb 12, 2021)

For some reason I now need to be logged in to look at the credits for rent page. Since I could not get the password right I had to reset it. It says to go to the profile page to change it but I can't find the profile page. Why isn't this easier? TIA
Joan


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi Joan
Did you click the “I forgot my password link” under the login section?
FYI: 
We are migrating to new software on Sunday so forum will be down Sun morning,


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes I have the new password and can get logged in. What I can't do is find the profile page where I can go and set my password to something that I might actually be able to remember. I wish they would send a screenshot of where to go to find the profile page.  I know I have found it in the past but it doesn't seem intuitive to me.

Thanks for helping
Joan


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> Yes I have the new password and can get logged in. What I can't do is find the profile page where I can go and set my password to something that I might actually be able to remember. I wish they would send a screenshot of where to go to find the profile page.  I know I have found it in the past but it doesn't seem intuitive to me.
> 
> Thanks for helping
> Joan


See screenshots below.

Select Settings at the top of the page 
Select Profile on the menu.
Select Edit Account Settings under Profile
Enter your new and current passwords


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 13, 2021)

Awesome thanks. I don't know why I have such trouble finding it and there was no way to remember the password they gave me.

Joan


----------

